# [Geburtstag] Marlob



## Lipperlandstern (17 Mai 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und Alles Gute 

Und immer schön die Tulpe voll


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Mai 2011)

Hallo Markus [Marlob],
ich wünsche dir zu deinem Geburtstag nur das Beste.

gruß helmut


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 Mai 2011)

Hallo Markus,

auch von mir alles Gute. 

Um auf dem Forumtreffen werden wir noch darauf anstoßen.


----------



## RGerlach (17 Mai 2011)

Hallo Marlob,

alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

Grüße

Ralph


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (17 Mai 2011)

Hey Markus,

auch von meiner Seite alles Gute!! Kannste ja am Freitag ordentlich feiern ;-)

Gruß, Sven


----------



## MarkusB (17 Mai 2011)

Alles Gute!


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 Mai 2011)

Hallo Markus,
auch von mir *Alles Gute* und :sm20: ...


----------



## HaDi (17 Mai 2011)

:sm20:

Alles Gute wünscht HaDi


----------



## b1k86-DL (17 Mai 2011)

Happy Purzeltag, feier schön und lasse Dich reich beschenken!

Na dann prost.... :sm24:

Grüße Benjamin


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (17 Mai 2011)

Von mir talürnich auch:

Herzlichen Glühstrumpf zum Burzldag.
Wünsche Dir immer 4 Finger hoch Bier im Glas. 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Jochen Kühner (17 Mai 2011)

Alles gute auch von mir...


----------



## Homer79 (17 Mai 2011)

...von mir natürlich auch alles gute zum geburtstag...

:sm20:       :sm20:      :sm20:


----------



## MW (17 Mai 2011)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Marlob !!!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (17 Mai 2011)

Hallo Markus,

auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Ich hoffe wir feiern am Wochenende ein bischen nach.


----------



## Kai (17 Mai 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruß Kai


----------



## Paule (17 Mai 2011)

*Alles Gute*

Hallo Marlob,

ich wünsche Dir alles Gute zu Deinem Geburtstag. :sm20:
Also dann bis Freitag. :sm24:


----------



## Tomcat69 (17 Mai 2011)

In dem Sinne - alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!

Und immer locker durch die Hose atmen.


----------



## maxi (17 Mai 2011)

Hallo,

alles Gute wünsche ich Dir!


----------



## Tommi (17 Mai 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag und eine kurzschlussfreie Zukunft.

Gruß
Tommi  :sm24:


----------



## IBFS (17 Mai 2011)

:sm20:   Nah dann Prost  :sm24:

Frank


----------



## sailor (17 Mai 2011)

Gratuliere.


----------



## diabolo150973 (17 Mai 2011)

Ich wünsche BEIDEN Geburtstagskindern auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!
Also Marlob und mst: Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!

Gruß,

dia


----------



## dalbi (17 Mai 2011)

Hi,

auch von mir, alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Pizza (17 Mai 2011)

*Alles Gute*

Hallo Markus,

auch von uns alles Gute  :sm20:

Leider schaffen wir es dieses Jahr nicht zum Forumstreff.
Trink einen auf uns mit.


----------



## Question_mark (17 Mai 2011)

*Glückwünsche*

Hallo Markus,

grenzübergreifend meinen herzlichen Glückwunsch in die Niederlande. Und wünsche Dir alles Gute, besonders das Du Dein gestecktes Ziel weiter und erfolgreich anstrebst und erreichst.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------

